# Whats a name that ryhmes with bella?



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm getting a new puppy in may  She has the same markings on her face as my other dog bella. So I want to name her something that ryhmes with bella. I was thinking cinderella or something. :lol: Any suggestions would be good. thanks


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah cinderella and rella for short is cute or what about leyla - its similar and I love that name :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Stella or Ella?


----------



## SassyBlueBella (Feb 18, 2005)

I suppose Cruella is out? :lol: 

Ariella, Nala?


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

How about 

Serra

Adella

Allegra

Annabella

Arabella


----------



## SassyBlueBella (Feb 18, 2005)

How about Bekka? You could have Bella and Bekka.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

SassyBlueBella said:


> I suppose Cruella is out? :lol:
> 
> Ariella, Nala?



I actually thought of that! I was thinking cruella deville and call her cruella for short. :lol: 

I like annabella too. We'll see, I wont make my final decision until i see her in person.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

bekka is cute too.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

kella

della

nella

xxxxxx

(jus ones that havent been mentioned)


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

I think cinderella is cute, but maybe the dogs will get confused when they sound so much alike? I'm not sure, but I luv both of your dogs  they are super cute!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes I heard that before to, you call one and the other comes running lol! xxxxxxx


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

hmmm, hadnt thought of that. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

stella ???

but i agree, it's not a great idea to name them alike....

kisses nat


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

I have to agree on NOT naming them names that sound alike! I KNOW!!     

My husbands name is Brian
My oldest son (15) is Ryan
My youngest son (12) is Dylan

When they don't answer it gives them an easy out- I thought you were calling for (fill in the blank)!! There will aways be a slight doubt in your mind. 

Davena


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, well i was thinking maybe calling her, mini bella, but then just calling her mini for short. Mini is cute right?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

defenatly would suit a chi for sure! The ozbournes dog *queen of the house* is called MINI, so i think its perfect! xxx


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

well now i feel bad. My cat's name is Gracie Lou and my chi's name is Lacy May. Should I change Lacy's name to something else because I haven't gotten her yet? She doesn't know her name so I guess changing it would be fine.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

bella and stella is a great combo....rubella? salmonella? just kidding!


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

salmonella? :shock: lol

A few people have said stella, But I dont really like that name. It reminds me of an old lady. :lol: (sorry if that offends anyone)


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

how about daniella?


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

I love Daniella!  

and salmonella!!! lmao :lol:


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

daniella is a cute name


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi i like the name Bekka but i really dont think naming two dogs from the same household similar names is a good idea as it will confuse them. 
:wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i just thought of bonita... since it is sticking with the same theme and not sounding the same.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Bonita is great, but I could never name my chi that since it's also the name of a very tasty fish. =)


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> Bonita is great, but I could never name my chi that since it's also the name of a very tasty fish. =)



:lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Bonnie is nice,

(in a scottish accent!)
a wee bonnie bella, hmm is it meant to be a wee bonnie belle, or is it lass?!)
:?


----------



## Elevenhounds (Apr 25, 2005)

Marcella?? Called Cella?

While I have to agree that rhyming names may be confusing...my dogs all have very different names and when I call one they STILL all come!! I don't think it matters really in that respect.

Cinderella is cute too because you have a disney kind of theme...

Or maybe
Bess
Bianca
Bea
Britt
Brandy
Bunny
Betty Boop (called Boop)
Bree
Buttercup


----------

